
Karl Marx has the last laugh - brandonlc
https://www.philosophyofmoney.net/marx-has-the-last-laugh/
======
rvz
> Why has China progressed more rapidly and pervasively than any other major
> economy in AI, machine learning, fintech and social media. Because the
> contents of our minds is now available to the social planner.

Wait until the author hears about the economic policies of Deng Xiaoping,
bringing capitalist policies into China in the 1980s which opened it up to the
free market. This goes somewhat against the ideas of capitalism and communism
co-existing which Marx wanted the former to be replaced with the latter.

> Is Marx about to have the last laugh?

If North Korea is his best example of his ideas truly 'working' or 'existing'
then I should expect his true supporters to try out this 'real communism' in
action by paying a visit there.

